# Anniversary Update not completing



## CuttingCrew (May 24, 2003)

I have tried to download the Anniversary Update but keep getting the message download not complete. The error message is 0x8007001f. Looking on MS Support it tells me this is something to do with my Video Capture Card.

As far as I know, I do not have a Video Capture Card in my system.

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

See if these Microsoft articles are of any help to you.

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3107983

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/319445

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## CuttingCrew (May 24, 2003)

Thanks for the reply Flavallee.

The second link gives me the code 0x8007001f and it goes on to mention Windows Media Encoder, again something else I don't believe is on my system.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I've updated only one of my 3 Windows 10 computers so far from *1511 10586.494* to *1607 14393.10*(anniversary update).
I used the newly-updated Media Creation Tool to download and save the anniversary update ISO.
I then created a bootable DVD and then installed the update in that manner.
It went smoothly and without any error messages.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## CuttingCrew (May 24, 2003)

Thanks for the help Flavallee. I'll have a go.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You're welcome, and good luck.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## CuttingCrew (May 24, 2003)

I've tried a number of different ways now to get the Anniversary update to download but I keep getting the same message in the Action Centre "Download Failed To Complete" with the same error code 0x8007001f.

Flavallee, can you take me through how to get the Media Creation Tool and save to DVD as you mentioned?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Flavallee, can you take me through how to get the Media Creation Tool and save to DVD as you mentioned?


The link that I provided you with in post #4 has the instructions on how to do it.
Click the circled + in each heading to expand and read them.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

I had a problem with the update and dolby home theater; dolby refused to work with the update [working fine prior to update] I checked for updated drivers; none. Reinstalled the driver; no go. Finally I made an install usb and did a clean install of win10 1607 and the dolby home theater now works fine. If it were me, I would first make an image backup of your system drive. Once that is complete, download the iso using the media tool and clean install win10 1607. If it works, great. If you still have problems, restore the image you made and you are right back to where you were before you started.


----------



## CuttingCrew (May 24, 2003)

Thanks for all the help, really appreciated.


----------

